# Hurricane XS on rest days?



## ferco (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all just wondering, I currently take a Hurricane XS shake an hour before the gym then immediately after but was wondering do I still take two on my rest days or just one? Also I'm guessing it would be sensible to take one in the morning and one early afternoon, roughly the same as my training days?

Thanks for any help


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry, can't help, don't know anything about hurricane xs.


----------



## ferco (Jul 14, 2010)

It's just another all-in-one like Maximuscle Cyclone, basically got 5g creatine and glutamine in it, per serving if that helps


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nope.

They can all be pretty different, carb/protein/fat content, stimulants, different creatines, vitamins, minerals, branched chains, HMB, Beta Alanine, etc, etc, etc.

What does it say on the tub? That may be your best reference point in this case I'm afraid.

The only people who use Maximuscle are usually people who've just joined the gym and don't really know what they're doing, youngsters who don't know what they are doing or people who are being swayed by advertising but don't really know what they are doing.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

it shouldnt do any harm to take a cpl of hurrixane xs's on rest day

think about it it won't do you no harm but if you can try extreme pr 6 yum yum and i'm sure my muscles have changed shape too lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

should i get it over an done with and put maximuscle in the word filter.

you dont just have to have *********** come up, you could substitute it for an amusing word...

now theres a thread...


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

It's designed as an all in one and like cyclone should be taken twice daily even on non training days.


----------



## ferco (Jul 14, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Nope.
> 
> They can all be pretty different, carb/protein/fat content, stimulants, different creatines, vitamins, minerals, branched chains, HMB, Beta Alanine, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Yea I know, I have to admit when I first started going to the gym I used maximuscle (my brother and friends recommended it so I just accepted it) but now use other brands, cheaper brands. I wouldn't say I'm exactly a pro but I'm not really a total beginner- I did use a combo of whey, creatine and glutamine I mixed myself but just decided to get an all-in-one for a bit to try it out. I am not using Maximuscle. Unfortunately it came in a bulk bag so no real instructions except on the website which say to take it in the morning then after training... that's it so just following that I guess.



dnlbwls said:


> it shouldnt do any harm to take a cpl of hurrixane xs's on rest day
> 
> think about it it won't do you no harm but if you can try extreme pr 6 yum yum and i'm sure my muscles have changed shape too lol


Cool thanks, yea I'll just do what I planned and take two shakes on my days off while I'm on this stuff.



TheCrazyCal said:


> should i get it over an done with and put maximuscle in the word filter.
> 
> you dont just have to have *********** come up, you could substitute it for an amusing word...
> 
> now theres a thread...


Again, I'm not using Maximuscle, I just mentioned it to explain what Hurricane XS is- it's a similar product in that it's an all-in-one (protein, carbs, creatine and glutamine) but half the price for twice as much.


----------

